# Paph parishii preview



## Rick (Jul 4, 2015)

1st of 5 buds fully open. I'm liking it:wink:


----------



## Justin (Jul 4, 2015)

awesome. is this a first time flowering for this plant?


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2015)

Justin said:


> awesome. is this a first time flowering for this plant?



Yes but if it wasn't for rotting out its first two growths it would have bloomed two years ago.

Its 3 growths now.


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 4, 2015)

Nicely colored petals, Rick.


----------



## emydura (Jul 4, 2015)

That looks to be a great clone Rick. Nice petals and I love the dorsal.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 4, 2015)

very nice clone


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2015)

emydura said:


> That looks to be a great clone Rick. Nice petals and I love the dorsal.



Thanks. Its Sam's Choice X Jeanie (AM/AOS) . I expect the dorsal will reflex back some more, but I couldn't wait to get a pic in.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 4, 2015)

What wonderful colour! I can't wait to see a photo of them all open. Thanks for the sneak peek!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2015)

The pouch color looks more burgundy than green. If that's so, I like one like that!


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't usually comment on multis because I don't grow
them, but this one got my attention. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Stone (Jul 5, 2015)

I love parishii. I had one in a basket 20 years ago but I stupidly sold it. Now I have 2 tiny seedlings to start all over again...
They do very nicely suspended in wooden baskets.


----------



## emydura (Jul 5, 2015)

Rick said:


> Thanks. Its Sam's Choice X Jeanie (AM/AOS) . I expect the dorsal will reflex back some more, but I couldn't wait to get a pic in.



I was wondering whether the dorsal had set. Jeanie is a great clone with a high flower count (10 flowers a spike).



Stone said:


> I love parishii. I had one in a basket 20 years ago but I stupidly sold it. Now I have 2 tiny seedlings to start all over again...
> They do very nicely suspended in wooden baskets.



Mick - what medium did you use in the basket? Can you give a bit more details on how you grew them.

Yes, getting rid of your plant wasn't wise. They are so hard to come by here.


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 5, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nathalie (Jul 5, 2015)

whaou I love


----------



## phraggy (Jul 5, 2015)

I like this one not only for the blooms but for the colour of them.

Ed


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2015)

emydura said:


> Yes, getting rid of your plant wasn't wise. They are so hard to come by here.



They aren't easy to come by in the US either, at least when you are looking for them:wink:

They seemed to be everywhere when I wasn't interested years ago, and then disappeared from the face of the earth when I got interested. Reputation was the big plants held up good, but were difficult to breed and tough to raise from seed.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2015)

*All five open!!!*









I'm pumped. Now to get pollen and breed it.:wink:


----------



## Trithor (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, Rick, that. Is a show stopper! Odd how this species never got the attention that it deserves (almost as if it was very common and not deemed worthy of attention?)


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 19, 2015)

Agree with you Trithor, here in SA al I see are seedlings from plantae.


----------



## Justin (Jul 19, 2015)

gorgeous rick!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2015)

Great flowers! I hope you self it or sib it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Great flowers! I hope you self it or sib it.



I'm hoping to put JP's pollen into it.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38201&highlight=parishii


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2015)

Even better!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice Rick. It looks like the dorsals stayed straight without twists.


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Even better!




OK mark the date.

I put JP's pollen into 2 flowers and selfed a 3rd today.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 25, 2015)

That makes my heart flutter !!!!Love it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2015)

Rick said:


> OK mark the date.
> 
> I put JP's pollen into 2 flowers and selfed a 3rd today.



OK -- but I want a seedling...


----------



## Trithor (Jul 26, 2015)

I am hoping you will get so much seed you will consider sharing some with us in SA


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2015)

Trithor said:


> I am hoping you will get so much seed you will consider sharing some with us in SA



That would be good Gary. You have a pretty nice flasking operation.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2015)

Trithor said:


> I am hoping you will get so much seed you will consider sharing some with us in SA







Ok the capsules on the left are the the outcross with JPMC's plant. The capsule on the right is a selfing.


----------



## Justin (Oct 3, 2015)

that is exciting for sure.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2015)

Justin said:


> that is exciting for sure.



I think so too.:wink:


----------



## gego (Oct 3, 2015)

I missed this but this has got to be the best clone in color and form.
I will difinitely be interested on the selfing, if available.

Guy


----------



## Leo_5313 (Oct 4, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Babies!! Best of luck flasking--or will you send them off to Troy Meyers? (hint hint :clap: )

David


----------



## Rick (Oct 4, 2015)

orchidman77 said:


> Babies!! Best of luck flasking--or will you send them off to Troy Meyers? (hint hint :clap: )
> 
> David




I'll send a little to Gary and the bulk to TM


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2015)

Rick said:


> I'll send a little to Gary and the bulk to TM



I like that idea!


----------



## Trithor (Oct 6, 2015)

I would be honored! Thank you very much. :clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 6, 2015)

Wish the best for those capsules!
May many wonderful progenies will arise from these three pods.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 7, 2015)

Pur-dee Rick


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2016)

OK I harvested the capsules earlier this month.

I sent the self and one of the outcross to Troy Meyers and I'll send the third capsule to Gary.

The seed quality has already been assessed. Kind of odd there was more seed and about 75% with embryos for the capsule from the selfing and only 5% good embryos for the out cross.

But that's still plenty of good seed to get a few flasks off.


----------



## Justin (Apr 29, 2016)

Cool good luck with germination.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 29, 2016)

Fabulous record from flower to seed.

When will the next Chapter documenting the flasking and compots be written?

So, how long until the next generation blooms?


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Fabulous record from flower to seed.
> 
> When will the next Chapter documenting the flasking and compots be written?
> 
> So, how long until the next generation blooms?



Hopefully will get a flask back in a year.

If it works out as good as lowii then 1st bloom may be about 5 years from now

However, lowii capsules never took this long to mature so if that's any indication then 5 years may be optimistic.

I have a few other ST breeding collaborations that I've posted over the years the most recent is SlipperKings Paph esquirolei blooming.

So far the fastest ever complete cycle for me has been Paph henryanum that probably ran the whole cycle in about 4 years.


----------



## JAB (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice! 
Is this species susceptible to crown rot like dianthum?


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2016)

JAB said:


> Nice!
> Is this species susceptible to crown rot like dianthum?



I haven't had crown rot issues with either, but I have had some erwinia with parishii, in the past.

This species would grow terribly stunted for me in the past. I cut way down on feeding and its turned into a large plant with fast, disease resistant growth.

My dianthum are growing larger with better roots with reduced feeding too.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 1, 2016)

exciting


----------



## JAB (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Rick.
In your observation do you feel they are two distinct species, or perhaps just a variant?


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2016)

JAB said:


> Thanks Rick.
> In your observation do you feel they are two distinct species, or perhaps just a variant?



It's kind of funny you should ask since my first dianthum was actually purchased as a parishii, and several years later when it finally bloomed it was obviously not a parishii. Back when I bought it, dianthum was often thought of as a variety of parishii, but even back then you could readily tell the difference between the two species just by looking at pictures of the flowers.

But also geographic range is distinct, blooming season is different, habit (and habitat preference) is different.

I worry that there are some accidental or illicit hybrids floating around though for those who wanted to increase the flower count of dianthum and maybe put some added size into parishii flowers.

Compared to other pairs like hirsutisimum vs esquirolei, wilhelminae vs praestens, and barbatum vs callosum, parishii vs dianthum is a slam dunk.


----------

